# THXX!!1!! (rant)



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

THANX u HEdgeHIE foRuuM 4 nt taipyng LIEK dis. <3<#,# lol :lol: lol

I have a confession. Sometimes I come to Hedgehog Central for the sole purpose of getting away from the way people type on the rest of the internet. I want to blame the horrible spelling and grammar on the middle/high school generation... but I am ashamed to say I know people my age are guilty as well. It hurts my brain. :ugeek:.


AmIright?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Amen Sister!!! I always feel so stupid, going into the other room to ask my hubby "What does ------ stand for?" Did I say stupid? I meant stupid & old! :lol:


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't even allow my child to text in text talk. It encourages bad habits, in my opinion.

 

That said, someone go answer my question about the heat probe.

KTHXBYE!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah I'm totally against 'texting' type of spelling, it just encourages bad spelling and personally I always found it annoying. I've ran a text base online game since 1997 and people starting to speak like that on the game, we actually made it a rule not to. I don't mind the small stuff, LOL, OMG, WTF and all those three letter ones, but yeah, my favorite was "U", anytime someone would use it, we'd tell them U is a letter, not a word.  

Keep the world on the smart side!


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

UHHHHH!!!! I get so frustrated when I see my younger cousin on facebook (who shouldn't even be on facebook in the first place) unable to spell ANYTHING. Unable to spell where (ware?), stupid (stopid?), hypocrite (hypacrit, hypicrit?), offense (affense?), except (exept?), those (thoes?), retarded (retarted?), great (grate?)...the list goes on! 

I am not saying I am a great speller, I mix up angel and angle all the time and I rely on spell check often. But what makes me really sad is seeing all the fights on her facebook wall between her and her friends because they misunderstand what they are trying to say. Technology is awesome in a lot of respects, but at the same time it is really hindering social skills (and spelling) for the next generation. 

But, my number one annoyance is when people say srry instead of sorry. Was that o really that difficult to type? ARGHHHHH!

I can't tell you how happy I was to read the rules for these forums and saw that they ask members to exclude text speech


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

no punctuation or capitalisation also drives me crazy it makes it so difficult to read what is being said my own sister is a culprit and textspeaks too so it takes me ages to understand her and she is 30 alot of my old school friends type like that too and to be honest with the worst offenders i have selected that their posts do not make my news feed on facebook it makes my brain explode 

Crikey! That was actually hard to type and keep up with what I was trying to say myself!! Haha!
Part of my job requires that I grade assignments for post-secondary students, if any writing of that sort turns up in any great quantity in one report - and very occasionally it does, the student gets a do-over!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Most of the time if a post is all in caps, caps at the beginning of each word, full of computer text, or no punctuation, I don't even bother to read. If I have to strain to read something, I don't waste my time.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Argh! Such a pet peeve of mine. It even shows up in first-year University essays. I mean honestly, it is a formal essay! Gah. And then there are the emails from students; I am your TA/Instructor, do not write to me in such a manner. So infuriating. I never use text-speak, even when I am texting. Just an excuse for laziness, poor grammar and not learning how to spell.
*big quilly humph*


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

RalphsMum said:


> if any writing of that sort turns up in any great quantity in one report - and very occasionally it does, the student gets a do-over!


How very generous! I feel like a poor grade would do more to entice them not to continue that behavior.



I<3Hejji said:


> UHHHHH!!!! I get so frustrated when I see my younger cousin on facebook (who shouldn't even be on facebook in the first place) unable to spell ANYTHING.


My boyfriend's 15 year old sister is the same way. I'm slightly ashamed of her internet representation of herself, because she's selling herself short-- she's so much smarter than she seems when she behaves that way!I'm also concerned about her future (10 years from now, when she's applying for jobs; I know some employers screen prospectives through facebook. What a poor first impression!!... Or even in college if she is embarrassed about the way she typed in middle/early high school). I look back to my middle school years when I used to say "hay" at the beginning of a conversation because I thought it was cute... !



PJM said:


> I always feel so stupid


This is part of why I hate it! You are so much better off, knowing how to spell and use grammar... they are the ones who should feel stupid for not knowing that "now" is not "know", and "your" is possessive.



Puffers315 said:


> I don't mind the small stuff, LOL, OMG, WTF and all those three letter ones


I have to say, I like some of the three letter ones, as well. As long as they are universally understood. I hate it when I read something like SMH (shaking my head), and wonder what they mean. I shouldn't have to google something like that for clarity!!! I do think LOL is an amazing tool for some communication. Some of the problem with communicating by text constantly is the lost emotion and feeling  . Inserting emotions and LOL allow some of that part of the communication to seep back in to the conversation, sans body language and facial expression.

EDIT: On the flip side, they do tend to be used to lessen the blow of certain things... Which is dumb. WTF is much more acceptable than spelling it out (and feels much less condemning than its counterpart), and LOL is frequently used to make something, which is intended to be mean, seem less aggressive. That's just wrong and passive-aggressive :x . I do not like that!



ThePliny said:


> And then there are the emails from students; I am your TA/Instructor, do not write to me in such a manner.


How embarrassing. Text speech is, IMO (<- one of my few favorite 3 letter ones), one of the best way to embarrass yourself and make yourself seem... well, unintelligent.

But, keep in mind this is a rant. I understand there are some people who are smart who use it (my dad is a college professor and makes fun of kids by texting like that, for example)... People who do it aren't bad people, just a little misguided. Hopefully it's a passing fad, and it weeds itself out of our society pretty soon.

Boy. Maybe I should consider typing in text speak if it shortens my typical lengthy posts!! :? .


----------



## cmcelroy (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh my gosh I totally agree!!! I am currently helping my dear boyfriend with assignments for a class he is taking and he gets so upset when I correct his grammar and sentence structure! I can't believe how he got through school! I hate when people use the wrong word variation like your instead of you're or the wrong there or to. Especially when it is an advertisement. You would think that anyone who is putting something out there for everyone to see would want it to be correct. But, nope, nobody seems to care, even if it affects their business. I'm not saying my grammar and spelling is perfect, but at least I put in an effort to be understood.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

If one more person says KWIM to me I am going to SMACK or should I say SMAK (less letters) them!!!

There is a poster on another site I belong to that says KWIM on every single post, ok maybe every OTHER post but it is out of control and drives me crazy. Another one that drives me nuts is IMO. We all know its YOUR opinion if YOU wrote it! I find myself doing that all the time because I'm afraid someone will take offense to what I say or that they will take my word for gospel but seriously folks its ALL my opinion! (do my capital words in this post bug you? sorry! but I like them, KWIM? IMO THEY ARE KEWL.) heheeeeee had to do that.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What's kwim? Lol!! Even asked hubby & he doesn't know.  :roll: :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

PJM said:


> What's kwim? Lol!! Even asked hubby & he doesn't know.  :roll: :lol:


heehee, I was going to ask the same thing. :lol:


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I am also in agreement with what others have said. I text, but I actually type the extra letter to spell out the whole word. I'm so happy that HHC does not allow that sort of typing! 



PJM said:


> What's kwim? Lol!! Even asked hubby & he doesn't know.  :roll: :lol:


I looked it up and it means, "Know what I mean?" 


krbshappy71 said:


> If one more person says KWIM to me I am going to SMACK or should I say SMAK (less letters) them!!!


I "KWYM" krbshappy! Do you KWIM?  :lol:


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Nancy said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > What's kwim? Lol!! Even asked hubby & he doesn't know.  :roll: :lol:
> ...


I just got out of my teenage years this month but I had no idea what that meant! According to google, it's "know what I mean." I can't stand people that say that a lot anyway, as text speak it would be even worse...


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

my brother sounds all of those out as if they are words and uses them in normal conversation I want to strangle him.


----------



## mtnwmn (Nov 25, 2010)

PJM said:


> What's kwim? Lol!! Even asked hubby & he doesn't know.  :roll: :lol:


Whenever I don't understand something, I google search define: ____. If that doesn't come up with results, I google "What does ___ mean".

Another great resourse is urbanditionary.com... WARNING. It is NOT child safe. Please don't go there to just read, and never click on something unless you are prepared for the worst (read sexual). But, it does help people "out of the loop" (like me), and non-native speakers (like my Russian tutor) to understand "colloquial" speech without constantly asking our friends.

I'll admit, I had to google KWIM myself  .


----------

